# Effect of shaking grinds from SGP



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

After reading about the Niche Zero, a couple of weeks ago I switched from grinding directly into the portafilter to grinding into a 50ml shot glass which fits inside the basket. Today, after reading about people shaking the grinds before adding to the portafilter I thought I'd try the same with my SGP->DTP.

I drink my coffee Americano-style, so a single 10g/20ml espresso shot plus ~300ml hot water, and the Redber El Salvador Diamante coffee I've been drinking went from a decent but "nothing special" coffee to having a very distinctive scent, flavour, and far more body. It was so strikingly different it was like something was wrong with it - it was a completely different coffee.

I need to try with some different beans and see if it's a consistent effect...


----------

